# setting up VPN connection via network settings



## Randall. (Mar 8, 2014)

We've got a VPN setup to a workplace network and I am currently using NCP Secure Entry Client to connect.. that's how the other admin set it up. 
I just imported the profile and I am able to connect.. 


I was trying to setup the connection directly from Mac, but I do have some issues.









I am basically just taking all the settings from the NCP client profile.. 










Server address and account name.. password left blank and under auth settings entered the shared secret. 

There's no more settings I can add or change really, but the connection is not successful. 

Am I doing something wrong ? 
Anybody using the in-built IPsec VPN ?

Thanks.


----------

